# Bench Plane Diagram?



## KTP (Mar 12, 2013)

Does anyone happen to have a link to a diagram or photo of a bench plane with the major parts labeled? Google Images has a few that look good as thumbnails, but they refuse to open up full size.


My wife is a teacher and she's taking one of my Baileys (blade removed!) in to show the kids for a history thing.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Just right click the image and save image as.
Would post the image but there are certain copyright laws I would break.


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

acowboy said:


> Here is a link...just right click the image and save image Would post the image but there are certain copyright laws I would break.


 FYI - I got a "known malware site" warning when following that link in my Chrome browser.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks removed link can you do the same ty


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

This is a site for Record planes, but since they followed the Stanley design, it is relevant. Also the only place I have seen the summary of the hardware sizes, tpi, etc.

http://www.recordhandplanes.com/parts-and-sizes.html


----------



## KTP (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks Dave! Have not seen that site before. More than enough info for the lady, and now I have a resource for Records. 

Side note: I love reading advertising copy for old tools. People just don't talk like that any more and it's fascinating to see.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

KTP said:


> Thanks Dave! Have not seen that site before. More than enough info for the lady, and now I have a resource for Records.
> 
> Side note: I love reading advertising copy for old tools. People just don't talk like that any more and it's fascinating to see.


Happy to help. A good site. Even better if this helps a teacher explain the bench planes to some school children. Who knows, perhaps one may become a future woodworker. :thumbsup:


----------



## KTP (Mar 12, 2013)

So I was tricked. She didnt take the plane to school, she took it to a cake shop! I'm seriously impressed. Full blade assembly and lateral adjuster! All edible.


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Way to go man eat that plane LOL


----------



## MarkE (Jan 29, 2014)

That is seriously cool.

They just don't make totes like that anymore.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

What a nice surprise. Thanks for the update. Enjoy the plane. :laughing:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

That's awesome


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

What a great gift/surprise! 

Now how are you going to top that for her birthday?


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Just plane wonderful. Happy Birthday!


----------

